# Siren Miniatures - Painted Ingrid model



## SirenMiniatures (Jun 4, 2015)

Siren Miniatures is a small team of people from Poland devoted to create awesome miniatures. Our aim is to produce high quality, interesting looking figures for hobbyists, painters and games. We are ourselves hobbyists and we want to create models that we would like to buy and paint.
Currently we have 10 miniatures in our line but at least 2 new models will be released each month. 

Here are miniatures released so far and available in our web store. More information can be found on our website (http://sirenminiatures.com) or http://facebook.com/SirenMiniatures
Stay tuned more figures are going to be released in a few days.



















Hope you like them. If you have any questions fell free to ask.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

How tall is "Kelith"......? :good:


----------



## SirenMiniatures (Jun 4, 2015)

Tawa said:


> How tall is "Kelith"......? :good:


Each miniature on our website has a picture showing its scale in millimetres. Generally our miniatures are slightly bigger scale than 28mm. But you wouldn't notice a difference 
I.e. Kelith with "ruler":

(yep quite a big gal, but she's not an ordinary human being)

All dwarfs are abut 23-24 mm form toes to the top of head or mask, Virgil is also about 35mm.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

SirenMiniatures said:


> Each miniature on our website has a picture showing its scale in millimetres. Generally our miniatures are slightly bigger scale than 28mm. But you wouldn't notice a difference


I must have missed that :blush:


She will make an interesting addition when I get my arse in gear to finish off my Escher gang..... :good:


----------



## SirenMiniatures (Jun 4, 2015)

*Siren MIniatures - June releases available*

New releases from Siren Miniatures are available in web store. Until 23. of June new models can be bought with 20% discount.

More information on Facebook page or website.


----------



## SirenMiniatures (Jun 4, 2015)

Concept art for incoming miniature










More pictures can be found on our page: 
http://sirenminiatures.com/news/concept-arts-incoming-july-releases


----------



## SirenMiniatures (Jun 4, 2015)

*Siren Miniatures - July releases*

At least, we released our July models. This month we have 2 models: Thaibo - fearless dwarf, killer of monsters and Witness - daemon? other dimensional being? Definite most our wicked miniature. More pictures can be found on our website:

Witness










Thaibo


----------



## otasolgryn (May 31, 2014)

damn this is nice stuff.

must say i REALLY like the detail in these guys


----------



## SirenMiniatures (Jun 4, 2015)

Thank you. 

We are trying to do our best and to create such miniatures that we would like to paint by ourselves.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

ive not checked out the site yet but wow really love the miniatures, are they sculpted towards a game system or just individual models?


----------



## SirenMiniatures (Jun 4, 2015)

kickboxerdog said:


> ive not checked out the site yet but wow really love the miniatures, are they sculpted towards a game system or just individual models?


Atm we work on models for collectors and painters. But who knows what future brings


----------



## SirenMiniatures (Jun 4, 2015)

A few days ago second miniature painting tutorial was published on our website. This text presents painting process of our Assassyn Model, and describes really intresting and unusual techniques.
It can be found on here:
Crowling in the shadows - Assassyn Painting Tutorial 

If you like it (or would like to say someting about it) please leave your comment on our facebook page


----------



## SirenMiniatures (Jun 4, 2015)

We are proud to present our newest models: Eagle Guards.




More pictures available on our site: http://sirenminiatures.com/store/eagle-guard-bundle

For next 24 hour models will be available with 15% discount or 20% when buying in bundle.


----------



## SirenMiniatures (Jun 4, 2015)

Specially for you teaser of incoming model. Concept art of new lady that is going to be releases very soon. But thats not all, more info on our web site http://sirenminiatures.com/news/concept-arts-incoming-sisters-no-mercy or on our Facebook page


----------



## SirenMiniatures (Jun 4, 2015)

Our newest models are released:
Ingrid - http://sirenminiatures.com/store/ingrid
and
Nadia - http://sirenminiatures.com/store/nadia

they are also available in one bundle with 15% off - http://sirenminiatures.com/store/sisters-no-mercy-bundle
(remember: orders above 50 euro are shipped for free and if you ordered for more than 100 euro you will receive special free miniature)


----------



## SirenMiniatures (Jun 4, 2015)

*Siren Miniatures - new dwarf!!!*

This month we released one miniature but it is deadly serious model - dwarf with biggest gun you can imagine.
More pictures on our site: http://sirenminiatures.com/store/odins
Also, check our other dwarfs: http://sirenminiatures.com/store/faction/dwarfs


----------



## SirenMiniatures (Jun 4, 2015)

*Siren Miniatures - Troublemakers*

We just releases new miniatures. As we always try it is something unusual - grim and dark sweetness  Let pictures speak for themselves. 
More pictures and info on our site. Remember - until end of February you can get preorder discount -15%.
http://sirenminiatures.com/store/troublemakers-bundle


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Hmm haven't see these certainly some good work well done! Like the models though not to sure what i could do with them really. Though how tall are the masked gobliny guys?


----------



## SirenMiniatures (Jun 4, 2015)

Battman said:


> Hmm haven't see these certainly some good work well done! Like the models though not to sure what i could do with them really. Though how tall are the masked gobliny guys?


Thank you for you opinion. It's always nice to hear some good words about our figures.
Models you asked about are rather dwarfs than goblins. They are about 23-25 mm high. On our website every model has one picture showing its scale. Here you can find all our dwarfs: http://sirenminiatures.com/store/faction/dwarfs


----------



## SirenMiniatures (Jun 4, 2015)

New painted miniature. More pictures on our site: 

Gustav


----------



## SirenMiniatures (Jun 4, 2015)

*Newly painted Ingrid model*

Some days ago we added pictures of painted Ingrid model to our web site. Here is an example, more can be find on page. This model is also available in Sisters of no mercy bundle with 15% discount. At this moment we have twelve of our miniatures in full color.
More:
Ingrid
Sisters of No Mercy
Sirenminiatures store

We hope that soon we will present more painted miniatures on our site and facebook page. If you like this miniature or want to share some thoughts just comment on our Facebook. And don't forget to share this information .


----------



## Daniel_Kalaska (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi guys, these are concept art i did for our Jungle Fighters Fantasy Dwarf minis.
I love the idea of Muay Thai, knee kicking, jumping, elbow throwing little dudes 
Hope you dig it.


----------



## Daniel_Kalaska (Mar 31, 2017)

Here are photos of our Fantasy kicking dwarfs 
















For more photos check out our website: Jungle Fighters - Fantasy dwarf miniatures


----------



## Daniel_Kalaska (Mar 31, 2017)

One of our latest miniature.

































As always, You can find more photos on our page: Ishi - Fantasy demon miniature

Le us know what You think!


----------



## Daniel_Kalaska (Mar 31, 2017)

*Marcus - Fantasy troll miniature*

Our newest mini has been released.
This time it is troll named Marcus.
Once he was part of a circus freak show, but now things have changed.




























As always You can find more photos on our webpage: Marcus - Fantasy troll miniature

You can also follow us on social media:
https://www.facebook.com/SirenMiniatures/
https://www.instagram.com/sirenminiatures/
https://twitter.com/SirenMiniatures


----------



## Spoticus (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi:

I bought Witness from Siren Miniatures last summer and was really pleased with it.

Witness - Fantasy nightmare miniature

I added DE bits and weaponry and I use him as a Haemonculi and he looks great. If I get a chance, I will take a picture and reload it. Good looking models, and not too expensive for independent characters.


----------



## Daniel_Kalaska (Mar 31, 2017)

Spoticus said:


> Hi:
> 
> I bought Witness from Siren Miniatures last summer and was really pleased with it.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot! We glad you like him 
Our first and primary goal is to produce minis that looks good in reality, not only on renders


----------



## Daniel_Kalaska (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi Guys, a little sneak peek of our upcoming Elf miniature.
This is our first Elf model in the series so we are exited 

Concept art









Renders



















Let us know what You think 

As always You can find more minis and materials on our webpage: Siren Miniatures

To not miss discounts and pre-orders option follow us on social media:
https://www.facebook.com/SirenMiniatures/
https://www.instagram.com/sirenminiatures/
https://twitter.com/SirenMiniatures


----------



## Daniel_Kalaska (Mar 31, 2017)

Our first Elves minis 



















You can find more photos at: Fantasy miniatures for tabletop, board games, RPG systems and wargaming


----------

